# 10 weeks old



## Narele (Mar 6, 2010)

These are my 10 week old kittens:
Male Short-coat Lynx Point 'Rumpie' Manx:








Female Short-coat Tabby 'Rumpie' Manx:








Female Short-coat Tabby 'Stumpie' Manx:








Male Medium/long-coat Tabby Black and White 'Stubby' Manx:








Male Short/Medium-coat Mitted Lynx Point Full-Tail (Runt):








Male Short-coat Tabby Full-Tail:








Mother Mitted Tabby and White 'Rumpie' Manx:









I believe I'm going to keep 3 of them. I'm trying to find homes for the other 4 including the mother, her name is Reya.
I will be keeping:
Male Medium/long-coat Tabby Black and White 'Stubby' Manx: Named Oreo
Male Short/Medium-coat Mitted Lynx Point Full-Tail (Runt): Named Storm
Male Short-coat Tabby Full-Tail: Named Tails

I may have a family to adopt the 2 females, or 1 female and the mother. The Lynx point Male still needs a home though. If anyone has any advice on how to get them adopted please tell me.


----------



## Narele (Mar 6, 2010)

Adoption help? I know I'm not supposed to offer them for free... other than that I'm lost.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I got two of my cats from Craigslist and no, never offer them for free. If you can, get their first shots and a low-cost spay and neuter for each of them, then ask for that cost as the rehoming fee. They are ADORABLE! I love Storm!!

What part of the country do you live in?


----------



## Narele (Mar 6, 2010)

I live in Georgia, west of Atlanta. How much are shots for a 10 week old kitten? There is a low cost spay/Neuter Clinic in my area, so I can take them there.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't remember how much the twins' shots were, but the S/N place may do shots, too.


----------

